# [URGENT] Bumper pour iPhone 5S ?



## HannibalMac (22 Août 2014)

Hello les Amis! 

Je viens ouvrir ce sujet , car je voudrais acheter un Bumper pour mon iPhone 5S qui arrive Samedi chez mon Opérateur... 

Je voudrais savoir qu'est ce que vous me conseillez , le plus fiable en qualité et résistance au long terme ? 

J'ai vu des bumpers :

SPIGEN - iPhone 5S / 5 Case Ultra Hybrid
POWER SUPPORT - Étui Flat Bumper iPhone5S

Votre avis ? 

 C'est assez Urgent... 

Cordialement


----------



## Phoenixxu (22 Août 2014)

Le bumper est effectivement un bon compromis.*
Celui de Power Support avec le flat bumper est très fin et discret.*
Tout dépend de la couleur de ton iPhone ensuite.*
Le mien est blanc/argent donc bumper argent mais je me tâte à prendre le bleu *
Tu as aussi la marque Tavik en Apple store aussi. Ils sont un peu plus épais mais sont très bien finis je trouve :*http://store.apple.com/fr/product/HD284ZM/A/étui-anti-chocs-outer-edge-de-tavik-pour-iphone-5
Tu as aussi plusieurs couleurs. 
*
Mais les flat bumper sont les plus fins. Après en cas de chute je ne sais pas ce que ça donne tellement ils sont fins *
Voilà voilà.*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h36 ----------

Je n'avais pas très bien lu. 
Le Power Support est bien MAIS je l'ai en argent et c'est juste une peinture fine donc ça devient noir. Le plastique en dessous quoi... 
Ce bumper est beau mais bon voilà. 

Avec le Tavik, il est en plastique et gomme donc amorti vraiment en cas de chute et tu n'a pas de souci de changement de couleur (sauf pour la gomme du blanc qui devient grise mais bon. Rien de vilain. Aucune gomme ne peut rester blanche )


----------



## HannibalMac (22 Août 2014)

Moi il faut qu'il protège quand même..
Le Tavik me plais bien...


----------



## Phoenixxu (22 Août 2014)

Personnellement je préfère le Tavik. 
Tu es sûr qu'il protège vraiment en cas de chute  
Tu as si je me souviens bien : noir/gris , noir/rouge , noir/bleu , blanc/"blanc" 
 
Et la finition est très propre (dans le sens, il est très bien découpé. Ce n'est pas une vulgaire copie chinoise sans contrôle... Car la plupart des produits sont fabriqué la bas mais le surcoût vient aussi des vérifications multiples qu'il n'ya pas sur les copies bas de gamme... Je m'éloigne lol) 

Voilà voilà. 
Je peux poster des photos du mien si tu veux (il est noir/bleu)


----------



## HannibalMac (22 Août 2014)

Phoenixxu a dit:


> Personnellement je préfère le Tavik.
> Tu es sûr qu'il protège vraiment en cas de chute
> Tu as si je me souviens bien : noir/gris , noir/rouge , noir/bleu , blanc/"blanc"
> 
> ...



Je veux bien des photos de tout les cotés , prise aussi  

COMPATIBLE IPHONE 5S ????? 

Merci !!


----------



## Phoenixxu (22 Août 2014)

Okay ! Je te fais ça dans le quart d'heure.  

Le flat aussi ?


----------



## HannibalMac (22 Août 2014)

Phoenixxu a dit:


> Okay ! Je te fais ça dans le quart d'heure.
> 
> Le flat aussi ?



Les deux Flat aussi 

Est ce que le Tavik est compatible 5S?


----------



## Phoenixxu (22 Août 2014)

Oui. Le 5 et le 5s ont exactement le même design. Ces bumpers lui vont parfaitement.


----------



## HannibalMac (22 Août 2014)

Phoenixxu a dit:


> Oui. Le 5 et le 5s ont exactement le même design. Ces bumpers lui vont parfaitement.



Ok mais le prix est bien chères...


----------



## Phoenixxu (22 Août 2014)

30 oui... Pour ça qu'à ce peux je préfère en prendre une vraiment "sûre". 
Mais en Apple store se sera globalement ce prix là. 
Tu peux regarder sur Amazon sinon  

(Bon je fais mes photos !)


----------



## HannibalMac (22 Août 2014)

Phoenixxu a dit:


> 30 oui... Pour ça qu'à ce peux je préfère en prendre une vraiment "sûre".
> Mais en Apple store se sera globalement ce prix là.
> Tu peux regarder sur Amazon sinon
> 
> (Bon je fais mes photos !)



Ok j'attend


----------



## Phoenixxu (22 Août 2014)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h53 ----------

Je peux aussi filer des liens Dropbox si les photos sont trop petites :/

ça te va actuellement ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2014)

Etrange la taille de tes photos :confuses:


----------



## Phoenixxu (22 Août 2014)

Mais oui c'est trop bizarre !!! 
C'est à cause de Imageshack tu crois ? 
Je prend les photos de mon iPad Air :-/ 

Et quand tu télécharges les photos, elles ont une bonne taille. 

Je pense que je vais juste partager un lien Dropbox à la limite. Au moins, tu cliques dessus et ça te montre les images en taille normale

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h17 ----------








---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h19 ----------

Aaaaah c'est mieux là !!! 
Je les reprends ! 
(En fait, sur Imageshack, ils me donnent un lien spécial forum. Je vais plutôt prendre le lien normal et y entoure [\IMG], là ça donne une taille normale

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h20 ----------

http://imageshack.com/a/img674/1691/cHKudT.jpg


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2014)

Beaucoup mieux pour mon grand âge


----------



## HannibalMac (22 Août 2014)

[/COLOR]Je peux aussi filer des liens Dropbox si les photos sont trop petites :/

ça te va actuellement ?[/QUOTE]

Merci pour les photos mais j'hésite toujours la Flat est plus belle niveaux finition mais protection et résistance on sais pas...


----------



## Phoenixxu (22 Août 2014)

http://imageshack.com/a/img674/4229/NdxmBG.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img674/8024/ENXNQn.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img540/8496/t1AAOi.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img537/7717/zR3LXA.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img743/683/4kdLzO.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img537/1697/HtwkBo.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img673/416/OGeMMG.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img539/3128/GDu7r5.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img661/3601/eTA7Nd.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img539/6239/HFSGuv.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img910/8756/GMuwbO.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img633/160/gVhK0C.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img904/7958/ejTYWP.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img538/2712/tFNTXe.jpg

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h25 ----------

Bon en fait il fallait prendre le lien normal et coller directement !

Donc nickel pour la taille. 

Pour reprendre le débat, je suis très satisfait du Flat bumper. En regardant les photos, je réalise à quel point il est bien fini. 

Par contre, quelle est la couleur de ton iPhone ?
Mon argent commence à partir.. Et ça ne me plaît guère. 
Sinon la finesse de ce bumper est telle que j'ai peur qu'en cas de chute ben ... Après, je ne suis pas de ceux qui font tomber leur iPhone mais bon... Attend je reprend quelques photos du flat


----------



## HannibalMac (22 Août 2014)

Mon iPhone est de couleur Grise .. 
Donc je sais pas du tout quoi faire


----------



## Phoenixxu (22 Août 2014)

Personnellement je choisi l'iPhone blanc/argent pour sa couleur.. 
Quand je mets ce bumper (flat) il se fait vite oublier et est très discret. C'est ce que je lui demande. Tout en protégeant les bordures (ultra) fragiles de cet iPhone. 

Meilleures photos à venir dans une minute (avec comparaison d'épaisseur avec l'iPhone)


----------



## HannibalMac (22 Août 2014)

Super je te remercie !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h39 ----------

Moi je veux aussi un bumper quand on le pose sur la table ou autre que sa raye pas le dos de l'iphone..


----------



## Phoenixxu (22 Août 2014)

http://imageshack.com/a/img743/1870/Ba0KvX.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img540/3329/4Cm6FV.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img538/3791/1v7xYi.jpg 
(Bon je suis un peu maniaque... La peinture qui part est très minime en proportion et je pense que ça avait déjà commencé quand je l'ai acheté mais c'était trop tard  )

http://imageshack.com/a/img540/9804/cgCkBI.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img538/2989/cn9yRx.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img673/4483/4FLegN.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img537/1697/HtwkBo.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img537/7717/zR3LXA.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img673/416/OGeMMG.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img908/4392/fMouuv.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img537/602/bBhrb7.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img661/7228/QHqcm0.jpg

Voilà

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h53 ----------




HannibalMac a dit:


> Super je te remercie !
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h39 ----------
> 
> Moi je veux aussi un bumper quand on le pose sur la table ou autre que sa raye pas le dos de l'iphone..




C'est surélevé ! À l'avant et à l'arrière. Les faces ne touchent pas la surface sur laquelle ton iPhone reposera.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h54 ----------

Si tu regardes bien, constate que les bordures du bumper flat sont en gommes grise. 
Enfin je t'annonce que c'est en espèce de gomme donc même en le posant "vigoureusement" la gomme amorti le choc et de toute façon, c'est surélevé donc voilà


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2014)

Superbe reportage 

cela permet de bien ce donné une idée 

Merci


----------



## Phoenixxu (22 Août 2014)

(Pour la face avant j'ai un sur-écran donc ça paraît point surélevé )

http://imageshack.com/a/img905/696/aVRjhY.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img538/8734/VrdUS2.jpg

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h03 ----------




jura39200 a dit:


> Superbe reportage
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tout le plaisir est pour moi ! :-D 
Pour une fois que je peux être utile sur ce forum ! :-D


----------



## HannibalMac (22 Août 2014)

La flat est mieux je pense , car l'autre est plus mou est risque de partir à force non ?


----------



## Phoenixxu (22 Août 2014)

Non non ! 
L'autre n'est pas en silicone. 
Elle a plus de matière gomme mais est assez rigide malgré tout !
Et comme elle est plus épaisse, elle fait mieux le tour de l'iPhone et le coince correctement. 
Crois moi, il faut y aller pour l'enlever volontairement. 

C'est la flat qui a plus de facilité à s'enlever car plus fine et en plastique. 
Mais elle tient bien aussi 

Mais si je dois donner mon avis objectif , ma Tavik sera plus accrochée que la flat. 
Mais plus "grosse" (comme tu peux le constater sur mes photos). 

La flat est plus discrète et je trouve qu'elle se fond vraiment bien avec le design de l'iPhone. 

Je ne sais pas dans quel état d'espérer tu es mais personnellement, 
À l'occasion j'aime bien mettre de la couleur mais globalement, je veux un truc ultra discret car si ce téléphone n'était pas aussi fragile (selon moi) je ne mettrais rien (d'où mon post sur les coques) et donc quand je met quelque chose je le veux discret : étui plastique transparent, étui en TPU transparent (mais ça jaunit) ou bien bumper (blanc, gris... Mais le flat est pour moi le plus discret des bumpers que j'ai essayé... Et j'en ai essayé  )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h33 ----------

Ça va faire un an que j'ai mes Tavik et je pensais aussi que ça allait s'élargir vu que je change pas mal par moments mais il en est rien. 
Mais je la mets beaucoup moins car elle grossi malgré tout mon iPhone et ça se voit dans la poche entre autre


----------



## HannibalMac (22 Août 2014)

Oui je comprend , ce que tu veux dire mais si je le laisse tomber je veux pas que ma flat casse car c'est du plastique ou autres... peut être que je vais partir sur la Tavik !


----------



## Phoenixxu (22 Août 2014)

Le risque (selon moi) en cas de chute avec la flat n'est pas qu'elle casse (le plastique est vraiment souple. Je vais prendre une photo pour te montrer) mais je pense que si elle tombe d'une mauvaise façon (bien sur le bord entre les quatre extrémités et juste sur la partie gommée) elle bien, elle se retirera à l'endroit du choc (et encore, ça doit être un choc vraiment violent hein ! Je n'ai pas testé) car contrairement à la Tavik elle ne fait pas vraiment le tour de l'iPhone (pour gagner en finesse je pense). 
C'est un peu ce que je reproche à ce bumper. 
Mais casse ? Non. Mon iPhone est déjà tombé avec (je m'amusais à jongler avec.... Bref) et il n'a pas bronché. 
Il prendra le choc et s'enfoncera quoi (expérience du gravier)


----------



## HannibalMac (22 Août 2014)

Tu me stress lol , je dois commander avant 19hoo pour des raisons.. et je sais pas me décider.. je veux juste que en cas de petite chute sur gravier , béton , carrelage que j'ai pas d'écran casser ni de rayure au dos

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h44 ----------

Celle là me parais bien :
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/25924/novodio-slim-bump-5-bumper-pour-iphone-5-5s.html


----------



## Phoenixxu (22 Août 2014)

http://imageshack.com/a/img746/3746/6TEduB.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img901/6666/npqmfw.jpg
En fait c'est un genre de plastique souple ! Il est assez flexible ha ha ! (Première nouvelle)

http://imageshack.com/a/img539/2705/H3E51Z.jpg
(Je te parlais d'une telle chute mais faut le vouloir et encore ce n'est qu'une supposition car dans cette position, si tu pousses fort je l'admet, tu peux écarter un peu le bumper mais bon, faut le vouloir hein ! Moi je suis maniaque et j'aime faire des tests lol)


Mais je vais te poser une question :
Que recherches-tu dans ton bumper ? 

Moi les deux me conviennent mais hj'ai une préférence pour la flat car  elle est construite de sorte à ressembler à une seconde peau de mon iPhone. C'est beau, c'est bien fait, c'est discret et mieux encore : ça protège  

Le Tavik est plus "fun" car coloré mais plus épais et ça a tendance à m'exasperer parfois de perdre la finesse de mon iPhone dans ma poche à cause d'un bumper épais :-/ 

Voilà 
Donc je repose ma question : tu cherches quoi dans ce bumper ?


----------



## HannibalMac (22 Août 2014)

Je recherche finesse , protection , robustesse , fiabilité au long terme !


----------



## Phoenixxu (22 Août 2014)

Celle que tu viens de poster semble bien aussi  
Après je ne sais pas ce qu'elle donne en vrai ! 
Mais elle fera le travail aussi  
À moitié prix des "miennes" 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h51 ----------

Par contre je peux t'assurer que la flat sera plus fine que la tienne !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h52 ----------

(J'ai acheté des bumpers qui étaient vendu genre 3 sur eBay et autre mais la qualité de fabrication m'a exaspéré... )


----------



## HannibalMac (22 Août 2014)

Je prend la Flat  !!! 

Je suis ravi que tu m'est aidé sa fais plaisir de voir que des gens sympas comme toi existe encore... 

Qu'est ce tu me conseillerais comme support de charge qui passe avec le bumper Flat.


----------



## Phoenixxu (22 Août 2014)

Flat :
Finesse : ++
Protection : ++
Robustesse : +
Fiabilité : ++
Prix : -

Tavik :
Finesse : +-
Protection : ++
Robustesse : ++
Fiabilité : ++
Prix : -

La tienne : (de ce que je vois et de mon expérience)
Finesse : +-
Protection : ++
Robustesse : ++
Fiabilité : ?
Prix : +

:-D


----------



## HannibalMac (22 Août 2014)

d'accord et en support tu connais quoi ?


----------



## Phoenixxu (22 Août 2014)

HannibalMac a dit:


> Je prend la Flat  !!!
> 
> Je suis ravi que tu m'est aidé sa fais plaisir de voir que des gens sympas comme toi existe encore...
> 
> Qu'est ce tu me conseillerais comme support de charge qui passe avec le bumper Flat.




Le forum est fait pour ça ! :-D
Moi aussi des gens m'ont aidé et c'est très plaisant ! 
Ce genres d'échanges font plaisir à tout le monde, même ceux qui lisent juste  

Par contre je ne m'y connais pas des masses en support de charge. 
Tu parles du Dock Apple pour le charger en position "debout" ?
Ou bien de charge sur un dock de chaîne hifi genre ?


----------



## HannibalMac (22 Août 2014)

Je parle pour le charger le dock ^^'


----------



## Phoenixxu (22 Août 2014)

Après, de ce que j'ai pu voir depuis l'iPhone 4, généralement les support de charge ne sont pas compatible avec les bumpers :-/ 
Faudrait que je vois vite faite sur internet


----------



## HannibalMac (22 Août 2014)

Regarde , surtout la profondeur du dock avec le flat


----------



## Phoenixxu (22 Août 2014)

Déjà, le dock officiel iPhone 5s Dock c'est mort avec le bumper. 
Mais pourquoi ne pas enlever le bumper quand tu le poses sur le dock ?
(Tu souhaites toujours le poser dessus en fait c'est ça ?)


----------



## HannibalMac (22 Août 2014)

Le bumper bougera pas... 
Je veux qu'on puisse poser le telephonne avec le bumper sur le dock.


----------



## Phoenixxu (22 Août 2014)

D'accord !!
Je comprends ! 
Je ne suis pas du tout "qualifié" pour ce domaine malheureusement. 
À ma connaissance, les dock sont là pour épouser la forme de l'iPhone et sa connectique (d'où la nécessité de le choisir en fonction du modèle)
Donc si tu rajoutes un bumper ou un étui ça bloquera. Après, sur eBay (ou Amazon) tu as la possibilité de trouver des dock plus "générique" dirons-nous car moins "fit" pour un seul modèle. 
Mais j'ai du mal à voir :-/


----------



## HannibalMac (22 Août 2014)

Je vois d'accord.. 
En protection d'écran tu utilises quoi ?


----------



## Phoenixxu (22 Août 2014)

Moi j'utilise un sur-écran en verre trempée. 
Je l'ai pris sur Amazon :
amzdeal® prime Protection écran en Verre Trempé INRAYABLE et ULTRA RÉSISTANT INDICE Dureté 9H Haute transparence pour iPhone 5S /5C /5 https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00HXSLQUK/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_Co49tb00NY9PW

12 environ (contre 30 en magasin physique) 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h54 ----------

Je ne sais pas si tu as fait attention sur mes photos mais c'est très fin mais solide. En fait c'est une autre plaque de verre quoi. Donc le toucher reste le même et il est très bien coupé sur l'iPhone (en comparaison des Samsung qui sont arrondi donc c'est pas coupé de manière précise)


----------



## bidibout (31 Août 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permet de poser ma question dans cette conversation afin de ne pas multiplier les posts mais si cela pose le moindre soucis dites-moi. 


Alors voilà je vais acheter un iPhone 5S gris sidéral et comme tout le monde je souhaite bien le protéger tout en conservant un joli look, du coup j'hésite entre plusieurs coques de protection. 


Je suis tenté par celle-ci : http://www.amazon.com/iPhone-Verus-Aluminum-Shield-Champagne/dp/B00KVRAUAW (avec le cerclage argent et non doré) mais je me demande si le cerclage en alu peut gêner la réception? (ondes) voir même forcer le téléphone à augmenter son signal (déjà que le DAS) des iPhones est élevé pas envie d'empirer les choses. En tout cas je la trouve assez jolie et le fait qu'il y ait le rebord en caoutchouc qui revient sur le bord de l'écran me plaît bien.  Sinon Spigen fait plus ou moins le même mais avec cerclage plastique (je le trouve un peu moins beau mais bon). 


Sinon j'aime aussi la coque originale Apple en cuir, mais j'ai l'impression qu'elle dépasse un peu moins de l'écran et qu'en cas de chute l'écran pourrait plus facilement toucher le sol et qu'étant en cuir cette coque absorberait moins les chocs. 


Et sinon j'aime beaucoup aussi le bumper dont vous parlez ici (le Tavik) mais j'ai peur encore une fois qu'en cas de chute le dos (et surtout les deux bandes en verre en haut et en bas) ne se brises plus facilement. 


Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Phoenixxu (31 Août 2014)

Avec le Tavik, aucune chance de l'abîmer si chute. 

La case de Apple est belle mais se salit très vite. Elle absorbe bien les choc mais effectivement pour l'écran ça dépasse à peine donc si chute sur le sol face contre terre...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h28 ----------

La coque que tu as posté semble cool. 
Je ne m'y connais pas en DAS etc par contre :-/


----------



## bidibout (31 Août 2014)

Merci pour ton retour. 

Si d'autres personnes pouvait me donner leurs avis concernant le cerclage alu du Verus.


----------

